# Getting bored in Dubai



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in Dubai since one week. Having nothing to do. Have seen emirates mall, burj khalifa and dubai mall, Jumerah beach and couple of other malls. What to do when having nothing to kill time? I am still having to stay for one more week. Badly need some tips.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm 27. Can't find any clubs, pubs or gatherings. Don't want to go to indian bars or clubs..


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

_“My life is very monotonous," the fox said. "I hunt chickens; men hunt me. All the chickens are just alike, and all the men are just alike. And, in consequence, I am a little bored.” _ ― Antoine de Saint-Exupéry, The Little Prince



_“He had been bored, that's all, bored like most people. Hence he had made himself out of whole cloth a life full of complications and drama. Something must happen - and that explains most human commitments. Something must happen, even loveless slavery, even war or death. Hurray then for funerals!” _ ― Albert Camus, The Fall



_“Isn’t ‘not to be bored’ one of the principal goals of life?”_ ― Gustave Flaubert, Flaubert in Egypt: A Sensibility on Tour



_“The cure for boredom is curiosity. There is no cure for curiosity.” _ ― Ellen Parr



_A subject for a great poet would be God's boredom after the seventh day of creation._ ― Friedrich Nietzsche



_“I’m bored’ is a useless thing to say. I mean, you live in a great, big, vast world that you’ve seen none percent of. Even the inside of your own mind is endless, it goes on forever, inwardly, do you understand? The fact that you’re alive is amazing, so you don’t get to say ‘I’m bored.”_ ― Louis C.K.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you not have any hobbies that you coudl do whilst here???


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Come on the lash with me and Jynx and wor lass! Just not out side at the Irish village too hot!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> I'm 27. Can't find any clubs, pubs or gatherings. Don't want to go to indian bars or clubs..


The google is your friend. I've learned enough on this forum and my own searches to keep me anything but bored!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You're not really much of an Opportunist are you?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

opportunist86 said:


> I'm 27. Can't find any clubs, pubs or gatherings. Don't want to go to indian bars or clubs..


What do you mean you can't find any pubs or bars?

Are you even trying?

Bars & Clubs - Dubai Bars & Night Clubs, Pubs & Entertainment Review - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

opportunist86 said:


> I'm in Dubai since one week. [...] I'm 27. Can't find any clubs, pubs or gatherings.


. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Go to the time out Dubai website,you should be able to find some Ideas. Just jump on the Metro and go explore places in the evening.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Based on the way you expressed yourself you are depressed. You gotta make friends and hang out. There are several gatherings happening as you read this. You can try " meet up", "internations" and other websites to find people with similar interest like yours. (expat forum included!!)


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

For those in the area, come for a drink of two at Belgium Beer Cafe, Grand Millenium Hotel around 8pm tomorrow night..? Not too sure how we're going to find each other.. Gavtek maybe you can be the 'point of contact'? Wear a bright coloured shirt maybe? Hehehehe..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ashesc said:


> Gavtek maybe you can be the 'point of contact'? Wear a bright coloured shirt maybe? Hehehehe..


No can do I'm afraid, Monday night is pub quiz night!


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

aw reli?? ******. Where abouts for quiz night?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We've been going to the Marina Yacht Club for about a year now, but getting a bit bored of it. Thinking about trying somewhere else soon, maybe Bidi Bondi on the Palm.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Opportunity FAIL

[/Vacation]


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

To the OP.

I spend around 10 days a month in or around Dubai, and if you can't find something to excite you, then you're either dead, or you really, Really, REALLY need to get out more.

What I did the last ten days, well, you wouldn't believe (unless you knew me and was my friend on FB....)....


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

So what interesting things did you do exactly?


Toon said:


> To the OP.
> 
> I spend around 10 days a month in or around Dubai, and if you can't find something to excite you, then you're either dead, or you really, Really, REALLY need to get out more.
> 
> What I did the last ten days, well, you wouldn't believe (unless you knew me and was my friend on FB....)....


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No can do I'm afraid, Monday night is pub quiz night!


R u really getting together at millennium mall? If you are, tell me the exact place.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Get across the creek man, you can only mall hop, eat at Pauls, and 5 star dine for so long before you want to shoot yourself. Explore Bur Dubai and Karama. Old town Bur is also interesting, but its too hot to really explore properly in the day.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Dubai=Attack of mirror slaves


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How can one really be bored in Dubai? There is masses to do. Spending Dhs 7 on Time Out is a good start.

We have museums, cinemas, loads of art galleries, every sport going. There is far more to see than a few big malls. Take a Big Bus tour, ride the metro from one end to another or hop on some buses. Cross the creek on an abra, take high tea, try all types of foods, see what's on at the theatres.

A little effort goes a very long way.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

A bored young man to "take high tea" in Dubai?




Oh! The impatience of youth.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> A bored young man to "take high tea" in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 It's a civilised thing to do. I'm all for sophistication and raising standards HB!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Indeed. On all accounts.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> A bored young man to "take high tea" in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a comment from a senior friend!

Sounds like you've seen through life...


----------

